# Satin Jackets



## soatlcom (Feb 18, 2007)

I want to know if anyone know where I can get Satin Jackets at wholesale prices. I have an order and really need to find them. Everywhere I call have silk and the customer don't want that. Please help.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

SanMar sells a District threads jacket, DT500. That is as close to a satin jacket as I know of. 

What color are you looking for?
Does the customer have a sample jacket? You might be able to trace down the source from the tag.


----------



## soatlcom (Feb 18, 2007)

John S Thanks for the reply. The customer will take a white or black jacket. I think she is set on the satin jacket. I have tried to steer her to a nylon jacket but she won't bite. I have to supply the jacket so I don't have any samples. I guess I could go to a store and look at one there, to get the number off of it to track it down. I have decided that it will be to much trouble screen printing the jacket because of the curing of the substrate. It can be done but it isn't worth the risk. So I have desided to do a tackle twill on it. I have sold her on that idea but still haven't found where I can find one of those jackets. Thanks for your help.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

soatlcom said:


> John S Thanks for the reply. The customer will take a white or black jacket. I think she is set on the satin jacket. I have tried to steer her to a nylon jacket but she won't bite.


My understanding is that satin is not a material, it is a weaving technique.
It can be made of different material. Nylon can be made into a Satin jacket.
Do some homework and share your findings with the customer. 

wiki:
A satin is a warp-dominated weaving technique that forms a minimum number of interlacings in a fabric. If a fabric is formed with a satin weave using filament fibers such as silk, nylon, or polyester, the corresponding fabric is termed a "satin".


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think they are wanting a awards jacket. You can try Sanmar, heritage Sports wear and Holloway. ... God luck JB


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

John S said:


> My understanding is that satin is not a material, it is a weaving technique.


That's correct. The idea that it's a fibre type is a strangely common misconception.


----------



## KCarroll (Jun 2, 2010)

did you find the satin jackets you needed? if not you can buy wholesale from kdcreationsllc.com. wholesale pricing is available.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cardinal Activewear. I get them all the time


----------

